# Cheap easy fish for a 55g?



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

I 55 gallon tank is in my future, I've been looking at piranhas for it, but they appear to me as boring fish because you can't put much else in them. I'm wondering what semi-large fish I could put in a 55 gallon tank. I don't really want any high-maintenance fish either, I have a standard foot-long aerator, I'm wondering if I need a large filter for a 55g and I'm going to pick up a heater. Any suggestions as to what I can fill this tank with, fish or whatnot would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Giant danios, gouramis, some loaches, anything basically


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

Three to four fancy goldfish? 

All you need is good filtration and aeration. A large enough sponge filter will probably do both.

They don't need a heater since they're coldwater fish. The tank's gonna be indoors, right? as long as humans are comfortable, I'd say they will be too.


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

Not into goldfish, the gouramis' look great, would a plecco work here? And I'm realllly new to fish-the few you guys mentioned brought my fish vocabulary up to 10 words probably.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

plecos go with pretty much anything, maybe oscars are up your alley? they are some of the smartest fish out there, not to mention you can get some really cool looking ones. as far as heater goes DONT CHEAP OUT on these as they are the #1 most important piece of equip in your aquarium. just think if a filter goes no prob since most of the good bac is mostly in the tank and you would notice a bad filter almost right away. they are even more essential than lights. i would go with a shatter proof one theres a few out on the market. the one i currently have is the 250 watt stealth by marineland. i put it into a new tank w/o fish and it brought the water up to temp in about a day or so "very efficent" you could also go with some other type of cichlid as they have some crazy cool colors "stay away from man made colors parrots are infamous for this" hope this helps. Money

as far as cheapest goes dont get me wrong its good but fish are just like any other pet. they require meds conditioners and maitnance just throughly think this through before you commit or youll be out of alot of money and time


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

It depends if you want more of a community tank or a species only tank...


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a community tank, I thought Oscars would dominate anything that went in the tank with them. I'm not going to skimp on keeping them alive, but I'm not dropping $50 per fish. Maybe Oscars, Chichlid and a Plecco? Or would we have behavioral problems?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

According to my knowledge, a 55 gallon is too small for an Oscar long term as opposed to popular belief. Several things I've read stated that they require at least 75 gallons, grow fairly quickly.....and you wouldn't be able to keep it with anything else other then perhaps a large Pleco. 
However, a Jack Dempsey would work in a 55...much like an Oscar, but slightly smaller. My dad kept one once, very neat fish for sure. Though I don't think you could put much with it either, also like an Oscar....

If your looking for a community, then both the Oscar and Jack are Cichlids you wanna stay away from, that much I know for sure. How large is semi-large to you? Do you plan on planting the tank? Whats the Ph of your tap? Are there any specific fish you have your heart set on?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

it actually depends on the individual Oscar as they all have their own personalitys (which makes them so great) you could definatly throw in a pleco and maybe another type of cichlid that isnt super aggressive. You could probobly have a better chance with getting diffrent cichlids with the oscar if you buy them around the same size. oscars are really affordable and are some pretty hardy fish. i used to have (1) in like a 30 a few years back and i had him till he was about 10 inches then i turned around and sold him for like 60$ store credit at the lfs.


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

Been looking it up, Oscars seem like they'd be too big for my tank. Chichlids, Jacks and a Plecco, would they fight?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

MoneyMitch said:


> it actually depends on the individual Oscar as they all have their own personalitys (which makes them so great) you could definatly throw in a pleco and maybe another type of cichlid that isnt super aggressive. You could probobly have a better chance with getting diffrent cichlids with the oscar if you buy them around the same size. oscars are really affordable and are some pretty hardy fish.


While I do agree on the point that each fish is an individual and has its own personality, its best to make an estimate basted on the average temperament of the fish and the personal experience of others before purchasing as you will not know that particular fishes true personality for a good while after you get it. Its best to be safer then sorry, especially with the larger Cichlids like the Oscar and Jack.....Its about a 50/50 chance with the Pleco IMO.
Its a possibility to place other large Cichlids with an Oscar.....in aquariums of at _least_ 100 gallons. But even then theres still a risk for trouble. Also, all Cichlids to my knowledge that aren't super aggressive stay rather small, a nice Oscar snack. 

Even if you buy fish around the same size, these fish will grow, and as they mature problems will arise.....especially with the Oscar, for, like I said, they grow quickly and get very large.....full grown, a heathy one should be around 12", will devour anything they can fit in their mouth, and kill anything they see as a threat(which would mean any other fish, not all will tolerate a Pleco even).

Anyway, now that I see you don't want the Oscar, good choice  However, I'd be wary about putting more then just the Jack and Pleco in only a 55....Jacks can be just as vicious as an Oscar and in a 55 I'd image there would be territorial issues with tank mates. 

What other Cichlids had you been looking at? If you forgo the Jack, there are quite a few other options if your looking for more then just one(or two, if you include the pleco)fish.


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> What other Cichlids had you been looking at? If you forgo the Jack, there are quite a few other options if your looking for more then just one(or two, if you include the pleco)fish.


The kind that shows up on Google images >_>

Parrot, Flowerhorn, Demasoni, Convicts, Rams, Frontosas look cool too.

However I honestly have no idea where I'd get these as my local store has about 1 species of everything and everything else they get from time to time from private sellers.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

In my community tank I have some gold gouramis, giant danios, 2 dojo loaches, some livebearers, cories, an oto, some ghost shrimp, and a couple small assorted tetras.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Kengel said:


> The kind that shows up on Google images >_>
> 
> Parrot, Flowerhorn, Demasoni, Convicts, Rams, Frontosas look cool too.
> 
> However I honestly have no idea where I'd get these as my local store has about 1 species of everything and everything else they get from time to time from private sellers.


Parrots and Flowerhorns get very large as well, I'd stay clear of them.

Demasoni are _extremely_ aggressive and, IMO should be kept in a species only tank....though I've heard some having kept them in an assorted African Cichlid tank successfully before. Frontosa I don't know much about, but they are also African Cichlids and should probably be kept in a species tank or with other Africans. 

Rams, from everything I've heard, are very sensitive fish, not for the beginner. They also require a very soft PH and a planted aquarium. 

Convicts are pretty cool, though they breed like guppys. A pair will soon turn into more then you could count so you'd need a plan for the fry, like giving them back to your LFS for credit. I'm not sure what else you could put in there with them.....like all Cichlids, they're very aggressive come spawning time...which to my understanding is unavoidable if you have a male and female convict. 

So, lets start with finding out the PH and/or hardness of your tap water. From this I, and others, can better advise what sorts of Cichlids are suited for your aquarium. If you don't have one, you can pick up a liquid drop test kit, like the API brand, from your LFS, it will have a PH test included and you will need everything else in the future if you want to keep your tank and fish healthy.


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll do that, I don't live in the city-my water's groundwater.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So long as you get yourself a good dechlorinator(I've heard 'Prime' recommended several times)and your tap doesn't test for any Ammonia or Nitrites(test for those along with the PH), you should be just fine. I live nowhere near a city and have always used well water without any trouble at all ;-)


----------



## stiltman (Aug 14, 2009)

I would suggest taking a sample of your water to Local Fish Store (LFS) and having them test it for you. They can then show you which type of fish they have in stock that would do well in it. Then, you can go home and do a little research on anything that catches your eye. 

Just remember, fish at the LFS are usually juvenile and will usually look much better after 6 months to a year in your tank. Welcome to the hobby, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd be wary about advice any LFS/LPS offers, thats usually how beginners end up in some of the worst positions. Always take their advice with a grain of salt and do your own research ;-) 
But, they can test your water for you.....though an at home test kit is mandatory no matter what. And make sure if you do have them test your water that they're using a liquid dropper test kit as opposed to the dip strips.
'Browsing' trips are good and can be fun  See whats in stock that catches your eye, write down names on a note pad, come home, and google until your eyes are sore and your fingers ache :lol:


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't have a LFS lol. I go to various pet stores.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Same thing really, just the local place you go to buy fish....doesn't always literally mean 'local' and not chain ;-)


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

Petland Discounts, Petco, etc. etc.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, if its in your area and you buy fish there, it can be categorized as your LFS ;-)


----------

